# I need help...



## whiterabbit89 (Jan 26, 2019)

I came here because I feel like I have nowhere else to go... my husband hits me sometimes every other day, he hasn’t gone one week without hitting me in our 6 months of marriage. He slaps me when he’s tired or stressed very easily for small things. He even pushes me or slaps and hurts me if I don’t want sex from him. He slaps me during sex if I don’t do what he wants or hold my body the way he wants. I’m so stressed and tired of it... I’m living in his country, gave him all my money, he doesn’t give me spending money, and I cannot go outside, only to the store or people he knows will tell him I went somewhere... my daughter has seen so much abuse... at first she got really angry and stressed and would cry and now she kind of ignores it and acts like it’s normal or just continues to watch Netflix on her phone. She is 4 years old. I cry everyday and I don’t have the money to escape... I was hoping this last time he hit me, I would use the avoidance technique even if he got mad and pushed and hit me, and I kept strong, I pushed my legs together and kept trying to stop him from having sex with me until he got tired of it and didn’t want to disturb my daughter and just pushed me away and started giving me the cold shoulder. He then started to act better with me and I thought he changed in his mind, he didn’t... the next day he slapped me very hard because I accidentally elbowed him in the head. 

I’m so tired of my life, I cry everyday, I’m so depressed, I wish I could go back to the US... I wish didn’t give him over 12,000 dollars to help start his business.. I am so lost... I am so broken... I would kill myself if I didn’t have my daughter... death would be a relief from my life...


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

You didn't say anything about what country you are in. Could you call the police and report him for hitting you.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

yes which country are you in ? How long have you been married (I noted your daughter is 4 years old). Any friends or relatives where you are ? Does your family from the US visit you ?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, where are you? Do you have access to internet, can you find a womans group to help you. How long have you been with your H? You only married him 6 months ago but your kid is 4, so he is not the father. Did you meet him online? Can you contact your family in the US?

This is not a healthy environment for your child either.


----------

